# Help



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have built probably 10 rods now over the last 6 months. Here are a couple of frustrating problems that I need help from you guys on.
1. Where cork tape meets the blank. This is been tough for me to make look great. I have been shaving the cork tape down then wrapping with thread, finishing with epoxy, then putting a smooth layer of thread over the epoxy and finishing again. ( Lengthy process) I have also tried putting just putting epoxy on the area where the cork tape meets the blank, tapering it down to where it acts as a winding check. Once the epoxy hardens I layer thread on top then finish again. When doing this my thread sometime slips when I am finishing over it and leaves a gap. Besides winding checks what are some other things you guys do?

Bubbles are my next problem. I have to tend a blank for hours with my alcohol lamp to keep them from appearing. I am using Classic Coat high build. Any suggestions?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Corktape / blank transition: I use nylon thread and build up a ramp. First coat of epoxy should be very thin. Second coat will cover everything nicely.

Bubbles: Try a thinner epoxy, like aftcote. It'll penetrat the threads better and git rid of the air trapped in the thread & under the guide feet faster.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*High Build/Lite Build*

Clyde, you like the Afcote better than Flex Coat and Classic Coat...Is it a high build or a lite build? Also when you build the transistion from blank to cork tape, then finish with a lite coat of epoxy, are you then putting thread down again to where it stacks evenly with no gaps? Reason I ask this is when I build the transistion from blank to cork tape I can not get the thread to stack evenly with no gaps like I can on my guide wraps.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

If you use nylon thread the thread doesn't have to be neat. A couple of coats of epoxy & you can't tell that it's not neat, it all blends in together.

Aftcote is very thin, very light build. It's also very flexible, which will keep the wraps from cracking around the guide feet as bad as some. I do like Classic Coat for butt wraps and around the reel seats because it sets so hard. Just thin the first coat with some DNA instead of switching to aftcote if you like.


----------

